# Molly is getting huge!



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

wow she sure is growing fast! such a cutie and i love the second photo- thats priceless = )


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You're seriously making me want a Mastiff...BAD. lol She's so cute!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> You're seriously making me want a Mastiff...BAD. lol She's so cute!


Well here, let me stifle your urge, lol. She REFUSES to use the bells to let me know she has to go out, she whines if she's alone in a room, she steals Murphy's toys, bed, etc., and she's a shark. As in, bites anything she can get her mouth on! Including people, clothes, shoes, skin, anything! She's the most stubborn dog I've ever met. Does that help? :


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol It did for a second and then I scrolled up and looked at her face again. I think I'm in love with your dog.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> lol It did for a second and then I scrolled up and looked at her face again. I think I'm in love with your dog.


LMAO I'll try to get some pictures of her doing something bad. Just for you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lol Thanks...I'm gonna need that.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

She is so cute.. Kinda big...But what a face !


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Look at that sweet face in the first pic...no way can she be naughty. lol


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It's seems like large breed dogs get big so fast that if your turn around for a sec you'll miss it. My dad has always wanted a mastiff its his dream dog.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

aw what a sweet girl. She's adorable. Makes you wanna just give her a big hug!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She's a doll! I love those pictures....


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful mask on that face! My friend has bullmastiffs, the smaller version of mastiffs. They're all beautiful animals. Enjoy her while she's small; it won't be long till she's a great big goofy monster!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I love MASTIFF dog, and I heard they only come in small size and you have to build like a linebacker to own one.   
Molly is beautiful, I would love to see her chow down meal 
Thanks for the lovely photos.


----------

